# Next mag out?



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Whens the next mag out?plus asked Nem about a new card?
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sooooooooooooon, can't wait to stick all those stamps on the envelopes :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

you may be in a future release of the mag jon, im doing a spread on the kammyTTour


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sooooooooooooon, can't wait to stick all those stamps on the envelopes :wink:


I am salivating just thinking about it


----------

